# PT 24/7 g2 C 9mm fail to fire



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

OK here is one for you, A friend brings a 24/7 to me and the slide won't come off after about 200 rounds, quit firing. I pulled the firing pin and got it apart. Bad recoil spring, jumped its home, gave up living- still working on that. Got a couple on order from Taurus, they are back ordered and no ETA. But there is a nother issue I would like to figure out. When empty with mag it will not trip sear even with trigger pulled to its max travel. A little snooping shows that the trigger bar is disconnecting and riding over the striker, like the out of battery safety would do, Any ideas?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe sell it as a parts gun?

If you send it back to Taurus, they'll fix it...but it may take quite a long time. And, evidently, you pay the shipping.


----------



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bowing out of the factory fix thank you, but no thanks. I do better for less.


----------

